
How Not To Get Noticed: Design and Usability lessons from WordPress - danw
http://www.slideshare.net/edanzico/how-not-to-get-noticed
======
Jd
Didn't seem that useful to me. Some slides were incomprehensible (no. 17 ?!?)

